# Seat/saddle for 1956 Schwinn Corvette



## KevinBrick (Feb 1, 2019)

Looking for a correct seat for 




a 1956 corvette.. Any information or models or manufacturers would be helpful also..


----------



## ace (Feb 2, 2019)

Two piece seat from early midweight bikes.


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 3, 2019)

Is your bike a 55 or a 56?  I might not be remembering this correctly, but I think the strange brownish seat shown in your picture was 55 only and the one above was used in 56. The 55 seat in your picture is one of the hardest Schwinn seats to find.


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 3, 2019)

My bike is a 1956.. I got the picture from the 1956 Schwinn Catalog , but I know that isn’t always accurate.. When I do a search there doesn’t seem to be any consistency.. A lot of the early Corvettes like mine have the Schwinn S seat on them that came out in 1959.. I thought the two color seat above came out in 1957.. At least in the Schwinn catalogs..


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 3, 2019)

What color seat do you seek ?


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 3, 2019)

My bike is black.. it looks like many of the original seats on these bikes are brown.. here are some before and after pictures..  does anyone have an original 1956?


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 3, 2019)

Let's summon the obscure Schwinn seat Yoda @GTs58 to weigh in on this.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 3, 2019)

Pantmaker said:


> Let's summon the obscure Schwinn seat Yoda @GTs58 to weigh in on this.




LMAO!

First off, the 1956 Catalog image of the Corvette is a repeat of the 1955 model image. It depicts the 1955 only seat and the long tong 55 only Mayweg rack. Can't tell if that 56 image shows the much needed 1955 cable clip on the chain guard though. The seat in post #2 is the correct seat for a 56-57 model. Best of luck finding a decent one of those, they weren't all that durable. The 58 models were the first to use the better Mesinger and that's what I would use to replace a 56-57 seat if an original can't be found. 

1958 Mesinger


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 10, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> First off, the 1956 Catalog image of the Corvette is a repeat of the 1955 model image. It depicts the 1955 only seat and the long tong 55 only Mayweg rack. Can't tell if that 56 image shows the much needed 1955 cable clip on the chain guard though. The seat in post #2 is the correct seat for a 56-57 model. Best of luck finding a decent one of those, they weren't all that durable. The 58 models were the first to use the better Mesinger and that's what I would use to replace a 56-57 seat if an original can't be found.
> 
> ...



I have a red one if someone wants to trade for a black one**


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 25, 2019)

I found this really nice Troxel seat (NOS)..


----------



## spoker (Feb 26, 2019)

there was some carry over in all model schwinns,some mid year 55s came withe tate brown seat,same as the 54 new world only that seat was black,some of the componets on the early world were used on the 55 vette,as always when schwinn introduce a new model alot of existing parts on hand were used,the long leg tack seemed 2 b a short early run,i have a may 5th that came with the ilusive brown seat and short leg front rack,all parts og to the bike,the seat u show with the 2 tone and rivits was not used on 56 and early 57,corvette seats always had big springs and no rivits,on the first 2 tone,i think thats why schwinn came out with the s seat ans 2 or 3rivits per side,the 2 tone seats with small springs were used on lower end bikes for cost saving,i have anextra btown seat that im saving,the other extra i had i sold to Darcie awhile back,ill post a pic of my seat and the serial number in the reply here


----------



## spoker (Feb 26, 2019)

here is my seat,chain guard and serial number,may 6th 1955
,unmolested and that great green color notice forward rivit and clip on cain guard,yhe clip was originallyfor the rear brake cable on girls bikes,was soon removed amd th cable them just layed on top of the chainguard,rivit was also moved farther to the rear onlater guards dont know if the clip was removed at t
he same time as movining the rear rivit farther to the rear of the chain guard


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 26, 2019)

Can you send a picture of the long leg front rack also?


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 26, 2019)

Maybe also a picture of the seat springs please **


----------



## spoker (Feb 26, 2019)

KevinBrick said:


> Can you send a picture of the long leg front rack also?



mine has the regular aluminum rack,i think the teal early vettes had the long leg,dave on here has a pic of the bike he has with one on the thread that is about the differences of the corvette years,lots of differents over the years,i think the 59 and up frames are also different frames cause the rear fenders from 58 dont fit a 59


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 27, 2019)

spoker said:


> here is my seat,chain guard and serial number,may 6th 1955
> ,unmolested and that great green color notice forward rivit and clip on cain guard,yhe clip was originallyfor the rear brake cable on girls bikes,was soon removed amd th cable them just layed on top of the chainguard,rivit was also moved farther to the rear onlater guards dont know if the clip was removed at t
> he same time as movining the rear rivit farther to the rear of the chain guardView attachment 955394
> 
> ...



Can You send some more pictures of the seat? From the back and underneath if possible **


----------



## spoker (Feb 28, 2019)

KevinBrick said:


> Can You send some more pictures of the seat? From the back and underneath if possible **



nope


----------

